# Would anyone like to do a trap shoot?



## deputy865 (Feb 7, 2004)

Would anyone want to shoot trap together? It would be at the Linden Sportsmans club(S.E.)? I think it would be kinda fun. If anyone is interested i'll give some more details and anser questions..Even if there are of us thats cool. We would have a full squad.

Shane


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

Shane, Sounds like fun, when would it be? Beware - This time of year a lot of sportsman are hitting the woods and the water every free moment they've got. Time on the weekends, even for an event like this is at a premium!


----------



## deputy865 (Feb 7, 2004)

When. I would say any sunday (i work there and that is the day i dont work). I'll get the price's and all. We will shoot 100rds. You can buy shell's there for cheap as well.. Like i said i'll get all price's.

Shane


----------



## LilyDuck (Dec 29, 2004)

I would be down Shane!!! Keep me posted!


----------



## deputy865 (Feb 7, 2004)

Alright thats cool. We got one 1. Just need a few more. I'll get everything needed when i go to work again.

Shane


----------



## Frantz (Dec 9, 2003)

http://www.lindensportsmenclub.com/Map.html


----------



## deputy865 (Feb 7, 2004)

Thanks Frants.

I didnt even know we had a site:lol: .

Shane


----------

